# Alaska Fishing



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for fishing Alaska for King and Silver or whatever. I would like to take the wife and catch some fish. Couple years ago when we went we had to rent a car and drive to soldotna(sp) then the car sat for 6 days at about 75 per day. Would like to find something we did not have to rent a car and let it sit. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Had a great time with majestic expeditions. Lots of fish and great food.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Seward might be what you're after. One of the better runs of silvers on the road system, and you could do a halibut charter. No kings, but the king runs have been horrible almost everywhere. You could take the bus there and back without leaving a rental car somewhere.


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

I have only been once but the time I went was unbelievable. I think every story I have heard about Alaska is a trip of a lifetime but I will tell you why we liked our trip. We went to Soldotna and staid with ALaska Legacy http://www.alaskalegacy.com/. This is not an all inclusive lodge as you have to cook your own meals (they provide lunch on the fishing trips). But there are only two cabins there so the good news is, it is not a lodge experience. You and your wife would have your own cabin (they only sleep two) and when we stayed there, it was another husband and wife in the other cabin. There is a grocery store close by so we just picked up food, or cooked our salmon in the guest cabin (another cabin with a full Kitchen). You are right on the Kenai river and they have their own private dock (everynight I would fish until midnight while my wife hung out next to the fire or slept). I caught all of the reds I wanted every night (these were just side fishing trips after full days of fishing).

Although the launch spot for fishing is only a minute away, you do need a car. But we used our car everyday. After fishing we would go get food, or go for a scenic drive, or go to another location for fishing. We also took a float plane which we had to drive to as well. So it does suck to pay for a rental car, but we used ours.

Regarding the fishing, the guide is the owner and has something like over 20 years of experience on that stretch of the Kenai. It was funny that the other guides would actually follow our guide (Alan Tappan) around. Everyday I caught multiple king salmon and we rarely saw another boat hooked up. Our guide new every spot on that section of river and would literally tell us we were going to get a bite. Not only did we get a lot of kings (we talked with tons of people who were out with guides that caught nothing) I had many fish over 60 pounds. We did not go on a red salmon trip because our guide just walked us down to the river, handed us some fly rods (wife had never used one and I really never fished much with a fly rod) and told us what to do and we were able to catch reds the entire trip, no need for the guide with those. We did king salmon with the guide, halibut and salmon out of Steward and a fly out fishing trip as well with bear watching (all coordinated and included by the owner/guide).

My wife is not huge into fishing but she occasionally will go with me. She also likes the outdoors but also likes comfort. The cabins are top notch and private. My wife bugs me every year to take her there again she loved it so much. We actually were very close to buying a vacation cabin there before we left. That is how much she loved that vacation.

Not sure if this is ok, but here is some more info about my trip http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... 607;page=1

Just my experience, I am sure there are other great options out there. Each have their own unique things. Although Soldotna has a lot of people, the place we stayed at was very private. The fishing at times was shoulder to shoulder, but with 60 plus pound kings, I didn't mind at all.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We used these guys http://www.gonefishinlodge.com/index.html, but we did rent a car in Anchorage, but we used it every day, it was similar to what ktrout said. 
You do need a car with this outfit. But it is cheaper than an all inclusive guide service.

They provided breakfast but we did all the other meals, we would drive from the lodge to where the guide was for what ever trip we did, whether it was the fly out or the king trips on the Kenai. We also drove to town alot for food and drove up the Kenai to do some combat fishing where the Russian meets the Kenai.

We had a great time and are booked again for July of 2013.

Here are a couple of pics:

[attachment=2:1ckhjk8y]IMG_0069.jpg[/attachment:1ckhjk8y]
[attachment=1:1ckhjk8y]IMG_0031.jpg[/attachment:1ckhjk8y]

[attachment=0:1ckhjk8y]IMG_0112.jpg[/attachment:1ckhjk8y]


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been going to Ketchikan for 14 years now. Ketchikan is the "Salmon Capitol of the World," so if salmon are your target you can't go wrong. If you are looking for a comfortable yet "inexpensive" lodge, try Silverking Lodge (http://www.silverkingalaska.com). It is self guided giving you the freedom to go and do whatever you want in your own boat. The lodge fee covers all of your food (which is great BTW), fish processing/packaging/ boats, fuel, tackle, etc. Last I checked, it was $2005.00 for Monday-Sunday.

If you want silvers, you'll want to go mid-August or September. Kings are May-June.

PM me if you want more info.


----------

